# If You Go Down to the Woods Today......



## topcat (Jun 8, 2009)

I finally got some pics of my Teddy Soap this morning. These were made using a simple bastile CP recipe with a slight variation. My first batch had GM added with no colour or scent. My second batch had lavender eo and some alkanet infused oil added. I was hoping for pale lavender coloured teddies; instead I got slightly grey ones....more infused oil next time methinks :wink: 



The GM unscented teddies







Lavender teddies






In this pic you can see the front two soaps are lavender ones - greyer than the GM ones in the back - the colours are pretty true to life, so I am telling myself they are very slightly lavender coloured, not grey  :roll: 






Thanks for looking!

Tanya


----------



## Dixie (Jun 8, 2009)

Ohhhhh Tanya they are so cute! They look really nice


----------



## mamaT (Jun 8, 2009)

Great looking soaps, did you use silicone molds for them?  I haven't had the nerve to make gm soap yet, so scared that I will burn the gm to the point of no return.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 8, 2009)

Love the little teddies - the color is perfect.

By the way, that was my favorite songs that my grandma used to play for us on an LP... the Teddy Bear Picnic!  Wow, thanks for the memories!  I hadn't thought of that song for ages!


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 8, 2009)

Awww..they look so cuddly wuddly!  (hehe)  I like 'em!!!

zeo


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jun 8, 2009)

those are darling


----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone!  Yes....loved that song when I was little  

MamaT - I used silicone muffin moulds for these and poured at light trace to get the back sides as even as possible.  I don't do 100% GM - I add 125 gram liquid GM (held back from my liquid amount) to my oils and SB in really well before I add my lye water.  Gives a lovely milky soap without all the worry about burning/stinky lye issues!  

These soaps are 70% OO and I am going to add an unscented Calendula infused one to the range as well.  They will be marketed as sensitive skin/children soap.

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Those are the cutest little bears ever. If I went out in the woods today, I'd want to buy a bitty bear just like those.

Kitn


----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Kitn!  They fit in your hand so well too....really loving these lil' bears :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 8, 2009)

They would make great baby shower favours!


----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2009)

That's an excellent idea Tabitha, thanks!  I have an acquaintance who has an online Mum & Bub business.  She sells organic baby clothing, nappies (diapers) etc and is interested in wholesaling these teddies as well.  Of course, I asked her to be a tester for them too :wink:   With my party plan soap selling I will suggest them for baby showers too now.  Wonderful!

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 8, 2009)

I love the line "From my shower to yours...".


----------



## rubato456 (Jun 8, 2009)

adorable bears, luv that line tabitha!


----------



## LJA (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG, those are adorable!  Great baby soaps!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 9, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I really love your lilac teddy idea  I've used 2 (British) tsp of alkanet per 11oz OO and got a fab colour


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah - I used the infused oil and  hardly got anything.  I think I will get the powder and use that next time.  I could use a lot more of the infused oil, however it is a bit pricey!

BTW - Tabitha, I love the tag 'from my shower to yours....'.  You always come up with the best lines  

Tanya


----------



## outlaws33 (Jun 9, 2009)

What was your process to getting them to come out so great in the Silicon Molds? I have tried Molds but every time I end up with bubbles covering the outside of the bars :?


----------



## NancyJo (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2009)

@outlaws33 - Hi!  I bring my batter to light trace and stir it down carefull to mix any air bubbles out of the soap, then I carefully pour gently back and forth in the moulds.  Once a muffin tray is fully poured I gently tap/shake it it encourage the soap to settle into the detail nicely.  I still do get a few very small bubbles but they are hardly noticeable.  I think the key is pouring earlier really.

Tanya


----------



## Milla (Jun 9, 2009)

Those teddies are so cute!  My niece would just love those.  So creamy looking too!


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 9, 2009)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 9, 2009)

Tanya I love those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I also love that song - as soon as I read your title it started playing in my head - hmmm - how do I shut it off now?


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2009)

Hehehehe......neener - neener....  

Tanya


----------

